# Help Looking for 375 JDJ Ammo



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Hey guy's I am looking for some 375 JDJ Hand Cannon TC factory ammo. If you see any on the shelf's in any of your local shops please drop me a line w/info so I can try and pick it up. Thanks


----------

